# Got equipment anyone need lot sweeping?



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi. I just picked up a schwarze sweeper truck on an 01 duramax cab & chassis. Looking to start sweeping some lots locally, located in butler pa. Will travel to pittsburgh or Youngstown and area in between. Currently have landscaping business over 20 yrs. have insurance etc.


----------

